# "MIDA gia Castelli" Brescia revolver 1946?



## webbydan (Dec 27, 2013)

A friend has found this interesting old handgun - but don't know what it is...

Data on the side of the gun: MIDA gia Castelli - Brescia. 1946.
At the bottom of the gunhandle: 7g39 - 1946.










Anyone who can tell us something... (What, where, caliber, aprox. value etc.)?

Thank you


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I also do not know exactly what it is, but...

From its general appearance and frame layout, it seems based upon the frame of the Italian military System Bodeo Modello 1889 revolver.
The barrel is much longer, its triggerguard is a very different shape, and the grip area has been much modified. Further, there's a different form of ejector apparatus.

My reference states that it is "built on a Chamelot-Delvigne frame." This is of French-and-Belgian origin: Both of those nations issued revolvers made to that system, as did Italy.

Were I asked to speculate, I would imagine that this is a much-modified Modello 1889 revolver, arranged as a target pistol for competition. Whether it is a factory job, or rather that of one particular gunsmith, I couldn't say.

Sorry: Not much help.


----------



## webbydan (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi again

Thank you for your quick answer.
It is really a strange custommade "construction".
Do you think it has any specific value... I think thousands of these model "Bodeo Modello of Bresia" has been made since 1889?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It might have value to a collector of Italian weapons.

Other than that, probably not very valuable.

But I'm no expert: I just have lots of reference material.


----------

